# Wolf's Body Wrap (I've been converted)...



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

I managed to try my Wolf's Body Wrap yesterday and I have to say - _*"wow".*_

Now I've always been a wax man and have never been keen on sealants as I have found they leave a cold, clinical finish and bead terribly. However, with the new breed on the market, I decided I had to give it a shot.

So Wolf's Body Wrap had been sitting in my detailing cupboard for just over a month and I decided enough was enough. I stripped off Victoria Concours on the bonnet and bootlid through claying followed by an IPA wipedown and proceeded to apply BW with a makeup pad. I have to say applying it was a doddle and took literally a minute to do the whole bonnet. I followed the instructions and left for 10 minutes - and it was a bit of a pain to remove. You had to buff the same area over and over again in some parts (maybe I applied too much?). However, when complete, the finish was immaculate and left a mirror-finish.

Onto the bootlid, and I applied and removed within a couple of minutes and it shifted with ease and left a great finish.

So onto the morning after and after a rain shower, I got to see the beading. I was surprised as the beads were small with high uniformity (just the way I like it). If durability is as it is meant to be - I could be onto a winner.


----------



## spiros (Mar 30, 2010)

I agree with you .I corrected my car on the weekend and i finished with 2 coats of body wrap.I always like the feeling after waxing sealing but after body wrap was amazing .

Yesterday was a raining day so my car was full of mud so i tried to clean it only with a hose and all the mud was gone.Sheeting and beading is amazing


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

what durability do they give on this?

Might be good for the in-laws car. Would we dare say this is better than Collinite too?!


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

The finish is incredible. 

The most similar wax I could compare it to is R222 which offers one of the best finishes but lasts around 4 weeks at most. Durability with BW is meant to be around 12 months (possibly longer) if washed with Wolf's own car shampoo (which doesn't strip the sealant).


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

hotwaxxx said:


> I managed to try my Wolf's Body Wrap yesterday and I have to say - _*"wow".*_
> 
> Now I've always been a wax man and have never been keen on sealants as I have found they leave a cold, clinical finish and bead terribly. However, with the new breed on the market, I decided I had to give it a shot.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the Wolf Pack


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Wolf's Body Wrap is the bees knees (or should that be Wolf's knees). It's brilliant. THE best sealant that I have tried and the shine is unbelievable.:thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Welcome to the new wolf order :devil:

It is excellent stuff, Remember to bay at the Moon whilst applying for added shine  Auuuuuuuuooooooooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

is this the best sealant for silver cars, or the look it give is more for darker paint?

Because I want to buy a sealant to use mainly in silver cars, and I was thinking to buy PowerLock or Werkstat Acrylic, but what you think?


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Pedro.Malheiro said:


> is this the best sealant for silver cars, or the look it give is more for darker paint?
> 
> Because I want to buy a sealant to use mainly in silver cars, and I was thinking to buy PowerLock or Werkstat Acrylic, but what you think?


I've used Body Wrap & werkstat on my White Racing Tank (sometimes together in layers) looks the dogs danglies :thumb:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I havent used the Body Wrap yet but C2 or Reload has got me hooked enough to say goodbye to Wax. I havent touched any Wax this year.


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

I've tried BW on both my black Audi and father's silver Mercedes and it really works well on both colours. 

Its been on my Audi for just two days now and I have to say - the beading is incredible for a sealant. I may just go and throw all my waxes away now if durability is as described.:thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Shinyvec said:


> I havent touched any Wax this year.


Me neither, i prefer to shave :thumb:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

hotwaxxx said:


> I managed to try my Wolf's Body Wrap yesterday and I have to say - _*"wow".*_
> 
> Now I've always been a wax man and have never been keen on sealants as I have found they leave a cold, clinical finish and bead terribly. However, with the new breed on the market, I decided I had to give it a shot.
> 
> ...


Auuuoooo! Welcome to The Wolf Pack matey ! Sounds like you may have had a bit of wax left on the car when applying it, because removing it should be just as easy as applying it . If there's wax on the car when applying BW, the solvents in BW will "dig up" the carnauba that's still in the paint and the nano monkeys will "push out" what's in the pores and leave it on the surface. When it dries, carnauba is pretty hard, so if it's lumped up on the surface it will prove difficult to remove, just as Vic's Concours is if you leave it for too long and/or over-apply it.

I call Body Wrap a "sealant" but technically it's a "nano coating" that actually becomes part of your paint, so you can expect much better durability than any wax will provide. I'm very happy that you like it and I hope it lives up to its name for you :thumb:!

- Jesse


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

ITHAQVA said:


> Me neither, i prefer to shave :thumb:


:lol: nice one, Doug!! :lol:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

I really should try mine out properly! 

Im a little confused to this product though. My 1.2 needs a good going over, as the paint looks a little dull. I really need to strip it all back & start again. So I want to give her the full de contam, clay, polish, then apply BW.

Now, If I apply the alcahol wipe/degreaser stuff over the body work in prep for BW, will this not remove any polish/product I have already applied? 

This always confuses me!


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

magpieV6 said:


> I really should try mine out properly!
> 
> Im a little confused to this product though. My 1.2 needs a good going over, as the paint looks a little dull. I really need to strip it all back & start again. So I want to give her the full de contam, clay, *polish*, then apply BW.
> 
> ...


It's not a worry as its part of your prep, you want to remove the wax anyway to ensure the BW adheres to your paint work, i would recommend were you've put *polish* above to replace with either Wolfs Chemicals shine N Seal or Werkstat Prime then Body wrap :thumb:

Jesse will enlighten you as I'm a little unorthodox with my detailing, but it works very well for me :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm 're-converted' after going back to a Golf I do a few months ago and seeing it withstand IronX. The beading is incredible.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm going to have to take up with the Wolf Pack I think! Sounds like the ideal solution to a car kept outside 24/7. Will keep Zaino or Powerlock for the pampered garaged Polo and Body Wrap for the Passat.


----------



## stuart1164 (Jun 9, 2009)

Well the reviews say it all.

I have tried another of these type of sealants and I'm so impressed but I would love to try BW but would I be able to apply over the top of the other or would I need to machine polish to ensure it's all gone?

Thank you

Stuart :thumb:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

magpieV6 said:


> I really should try mine out properly!
> 
> Im a little confused to this product though. My 1.2 needs a good going over, as the paint looks a little dull. I really need to strip it all back & start again. So I want to give her the full de contam, clay, polish, then apply BW.
> 
> ...


Dawn, BW should be applied to a very clean surface, so polish residues, waxes, etc. should be removed beforehand. Imagine that you're trying to make a Christmas stocking with your name on it. You would first write your name in glue then sprinkle the glitter on to the stocking and the glitter will stick to the glue, right? Let's say your "lickable"  Clio is the stocking and you want to write your name on it with BW. The "glue" in this case is a clean surface on your car, so let's say you write your name in glue, meaning you make the surface clean. Then you sprinkle the glitter, meaning Body Wrap, and it sticks to the glue. BUT if the other parts of the paint were contaminated, meaning there's "glue" in other places, the glitter will also stick to them. This will give you an uneven bond and instead of your stocking saying "Dawn" it will probably say something like "DSRWSKN" meaning the bonding is not homogeneous.

I hope I wasn't too far off in left field with that analogy, but I've done my best 



stuart1164 said:


> Well the reviews say it all.
> 
> I have tried another of these type of sealants and I'm so impressed but I would love to try BW but would I be able to apply over the top of the other or would I need to machine polish to ensure it's all gone?
> 
> ...


Hi Stuart!

I think you will be OK applying BW over a nano sealant, as nano sealants/coatings tend to bond to one another! But this depends on what they're made with also!


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> Auuuoooo! Welcome to The Wolf Pack matey ! Sounds like you may have had a bit of wax left on the car when applying it, because removing it should be just as easy as applying it . If there's wax on the car when applying BW, the solvents in BW will "dig up" the carnauba that's still in the paint and the nano monkeys will "push out" what's in the pores and leave it on the surface. When it dries, carnauba is pretty hard, so if it's lumped up on the surface it will prove difficult to remove, just as Vic's Concours is if you leave it for too long and/or over-apply it.
> 
> I call Body Wrap a "sealant" but technically it's a "nano coating" that actually becomes part of your paint, so you can expect much better durability than any wax will provide. I'm very happy that you like it and I hope it lives up to its name for you :thumb:!
> 
> - Jesse


You are more than likely right about that. I did it in a rush as I just wanted to see how it looked on the bonnet/boot against Victoria Concours so I did a very quick clay session followed by a very quick IPA wipedown. I must have worked it better on the bootlid as that wiped off very easily.

Back onto beading, and after another session of rain and it beads like crazy. I'm seriously impressed with it. Great product.:thumb:


----------



## stuart1164 (Jun 9, 2009)

Ordered BW today along with the Nano Shampoo.

Would just a good wash and dry suffice before applying BW or would I need to use Eraser/IPA to wipe down?

Can a top up for later be made by diluting BW or would I need the dedicated QD?

Does it really need to be applied +10 degrees?

So many questions but at least you are always there to answer which to me is excellent customer service :thumb:

Thank you

Stuart.


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

Jesse, you should write on BW label : "BW should be applied after IPA wipedown or Shine & Seal application, tertium non datur"


----------



## stuart1164 (Jun 9, 2009)

evotuning said:


> Jesse, you should write on BW label : "BW should be applied after IPA wipedown or Shine & Seal application, tertium non datur"


That's me told then...........I think. :lol:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

I am yet to try BW, tried nearly every other sealant under the sun..
Some I rate and some I don't..

I see a few mentioning Menz Powerlock. A great sealant, very much like Blackfire, but a little dusty on removal..

Hint hint Mr Wolf if you fancy sending mr dooka a sample of BW :thumb: ..


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

cheers for that Jesse. Cleared up now


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Its a very easy application tried most sealants from 2003/2004 through the years and this is up there for sure. It just depends what you want, is it a daily, how often do you have time to work on your car etc. 

I was always a klass SG and collinite guy for winter then I started using zymol glasur because I had more time and really liked the look of it. However bodywrap is nice and glossy - remember a lot of it is in the prep!


----------



## ClioToby (Oct 22, 2009)

It looks great. I waxed over my car with BW on it and honestly, I thought it looked better before. Its great for low maintenace too as its so durable. my dads car gets washed about once every 2 months and really doesnt get that dirty. Lives outside too. Rain means it gets washed.


----------

